# Enter Your Rescue in the Shelter Photo Contest Today!



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Anyone who adopted a fluff from a rescue or shelter organization please submit your happy photos. Overload these blind judges with fluffs!







*

*Got it right this time!:HistericalSmiley:The links in the announcement don't work but this will get you to the site: *

*http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/...eId=3&link=ctg_ars_contest_from_home_sidetabs*

*Shelter Fan Photo Contest *

*Entry Date ends November 29, midnight PST*









*Share your pet's photo & give your favorite rescue organization a chance to win a $2,000 grant to help animals!*


Welcome to our Shelter Fan Photo Contest portion of _The Animal Rescue Site $100,000 Holiday Shelter+ Challenge - together with Petfinder.com_! Beginning November 18th, you can enter your pet's photo and the name and location of your favorite rescue organization to give them a chance to win a $2,000 grant to help animals! 
For your photo to qualify, please ensure that it is a happy pet photo. We hope to celebrate the accomplishments of your favorite rescue organization with happy pets in happy homes. Photos of abuse, neglect, or injury will be disqualified and removed. Please click here to learn more about the Shelter+ Challenge and how you can help your favorite rescue organization win!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, Marsha. I entered Crisse. How can I make a link for everyone to vote for her? The more entries there are, it will be harder to find Crisse.
xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

KAG said:


> Thanks, Marsha. I entered Crisse. How can I make a link for everyone to vote for her? The more entries there are, it will be harder to find Crisse.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoox


It's not that kind of contest...there are judges who select 12 finialists, *then* the public votes. I'd like to see SM'rs deluge this contest with their adopted rescued fluffs, then maybe one would get chosen by the seemingly blind judges.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know a few SMers would have a full time job posting their rescues...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

To top it all off, I put Ft. Bragg instead of Escondido, Ca. I made a comment reporting my error. DUH.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

KAG said:


> To top it all off, I put Ft. Bragg instead of Escondido, Ca. I made a comment reporting my error. DUH.
> xoxoxoxoxo


It's still AMA so it's OK, and you are forgiven. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I sent in Hunter


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If I enter Tinker's picture....can I still choose a maltese rescue group????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> If I enter Tinker's picture....can I still choose a maltese rescue group????


I think so Pat.You could say they thought he was a dirty Maltese.:HistericalSmiley: Then when they cleaned him up, alas he was a Yorkie


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I know a few SMers would have a full time job posting their rescues...


Let's get them to enter! I hope Deb see this contest - her whole crew are rescues!



Hunter's Mom said:


> I sent in Hunter


Great - Go Hunter!


The A Team said:


> If I enter Tinker's picture....can I still choose a maltese rescue group????


I can't see why not - see what the rules say about that if anything.



Snowbody said:


> I think so Pat.You could say they thought he was a dirty Maltese.:HistericalSmiley: Then when they cleaned him up, alas he was a Yorkie


Sue, You're always good for a laugh! :HistericalSmiley:

*Good Luck to All - I hope someone from here is chosen!*


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i just tried to enter demi but it will not let me keeps saying email confirmation does not match but it does  anyone else have that happen?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok it worked 

Demi is in with this pic


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Don't miss entering December's Rescue Photo Contest. *​ 
*The judges need to see and choose a fluff for the finals. *​ 
*Deluge the contest with fluffy entries!*​ 
*:sHa_banana::sHa_banana:Enter your rescued fluff today! :sHa_banana: :dancing banana:*​


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I will enter my Nadia. But which pic do you guys think would be best?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> I will enter my Nadia. But which pic do you guys think would be best?


I vote for the one with the blue and yellow bow - she's looking directly into the camera.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Starsmom said:


> I vote for the one with the blue and yellow bow - she's looking directly into the camera.


I agree and crop it


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*I know there's more then 3 adopted rescues then the ones entered. So come on SM'rs, enter your rescued babies today.* 

*Just 9 days left!!*


*http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c... ome_sidetabs*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

dwerten said:


> ok it worked
> 
> Demi is in with this pic


Beautiful. :wub::wub:


gopotsgo said:


> I will enter my Nadia. But which pic do you guys think would be best?


Gigi - great pix of Nadia. I also like the first one but think you should crop to make it a real close up.

Good luck everyone. You're already winners to us.:chili::chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*4 Days left!!*​ 

*Get your adopted rescue entered.*​


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

_My mommy says Mira has been entered :chili:_
_Love, Bailey_


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

When does the December contest start?? I am confused, this is Nov.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Edie, this contest is for November...just started a little bit ago and end the 29th...click the link & you'll see 

I don't envy the judges - so many great pictures and so heartwarming to see all the multiple rescues in one household entries!!! They are All winners in my book!  xoxox


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> When does the December contest start?? I am confused, this is Nov.


Don't be confused - for some odd reason the photo contests are started in the middle of the month previous to the one it's actually for. November's photo contest started in the middle of October. :huh:

Just enter one or all of your flock before midnight the 29th PST.

The finalists are chosen the 30th by their panel of judges. Public vote is from Dec 1 through Dec. 13, Winners announced the 15th.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

maltemom09 said:


> _My mommy says Mira has been entered :chili:_
> _Love, Bailey_


Vicki, would you please post the pic you used for Mira's entry. Tks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> Edie, this contest is for November...just started a little bit ago and end the 29th...click the link & you'll see
> 
> I don't envy the judges - so many great pictures and so heartwarming to see all the multiple rescues in one household entries!!! They are All winners in my book!  xoxox


Eileen, this contest is for December. Entries end the 29. See post #23 for more information.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OK, I finally entered, and this is the pic I chose. Since both our dogs are rescues I thought it only fair to include both. I love this pic of my man holding his two little girls, he loves them to pieces. And I love the background of California wild flowers. Hope you like it too.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice pic Gigi - I hope the judges will choose one of the entries from an SM member.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks, Guess I had better get some pics sent in then. Thought I had to wait till Dec.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I entered Eddie and Tara, Check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I entered Eddie and Tara, Check it out and let me know what you think.


Edie - went to the site. That shot's adorable I was looking at all the entries. How the heck do they pick. It's overwhelming.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw a lot of very nice ones too and not sure what they will base the decisions on. Would just like to get picked for the finals anyway. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I entered Eddie and Tara, Check it out and let me know what you think.


Really nice pic Edie! I like the Christmas sweaters. :wub: Good luck - I hope they pick one of the fluff entries...


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Starsmom said:


> Vicki, would you please post the pic you used for Mira's entry. Tks. :thumbsup:


Mira's Image


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

maltemom09 said:


> Mira's Image


What a sweet picture. The bow "fits" her totally.:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Since Butchie got his face dirty within an hour of being groomed :smpullhair: , I submitted this picture of him playing in the yard. Far enough away that you can't see his dirty face. :innocent:

(It took such a long time to upload even this reduced copy--I wonder if the site is getting busy with last-minute entries.  )


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*OK, that makes at least 9 entries from SM members - don't know if Pat entered Tink? which would make 10. The's still 28.5 hours left to enter. Get on the stick and enter your adopted rescue!  Good Luck to all our SM entries - I surely hope the judges aren't blind to all out fluffs and someone makes the cut.*


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Moonie's only half Maltese but I have one awfully cute picture of her (just after a grooming). Do you suppose it's okay if I enter her in support of the AMA rescue?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

mss said:


> Moonie's only half Maltese but I have one awfully cute picture of her (just after a grooming). Do you suppose it's okay if I enter her in support of the AMA rescue?


Sorry, I have an old brain and don't remember everyone's baby...Is Moonie an adopted rescue? If so, sure enter the contest supporting AMA Escondido CA.

Don't have to be Maltese, just an adopted rescue.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I adopted her from the city shelter just a few years ago. Her surrendering owner described her as a Maltese-Pekingese mix.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

mss said:


> I adopted her from the city shelter just a few years ago. Her surrendering owner described her as a Maltese-Pekingese mix.


Get her entered - time's running out.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

last hours to enter...

11 hours 40 minutes left.​


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> last hours to enter...​
> 
> 
> 16 hours 40 minutes left.​


Guess it was too early in the morning - couldn't count!:blush:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*10 hours left...*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*4 hours 36 minutes*
*left to enter the rescue photo contest*


----------



## BentleyzMom (Nov 27, 2010)

I entered Bentley. Here is the photo I sent. He was enjoying a belly rub and I think he looks darling!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BentleyzMom said:


> I entered Bentley. Here is the photo I sent. He was enjoying a belly rub and I think he looks darling!


Great photo!!! Good luck everyone.:chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

bentleyzmom said:


> i entered bentley. Here is the photo i sent. He was enjoying a belly rub and i think he looks darling!


love it!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Good Luck to all who entered their adopted rescues. Let's hope the judges will choose one of the SM enteries as a finalist. You are all deserving, and winners already!*

*2 hours 42 minutes left to enter*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*34 minutes left - gotta hurry to enter!*


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

_Are those judges blind or what :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: !!! I cannot believe the "chosen ones" over some of the most gorgeous malts that were entered!!! Guess you can't account for taste. [Hmmmmm maybe I'm a little biased] _


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Yes, it's official. The judges for the PHOTO CONTEST are blind. All our wonderful rescues entered, and not one was chosen. :angry: There will be another contest starting this month, will the entries try again? - PLEASE*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

We were robbed. 
xoxoxooxxooxox


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm afraid to look at the finalists--please don't tell me it was baskets of kittens.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mss said:


> I'm afraid to look at the finalists--please don't tell me it was baskets of kittens.


OMG - I had to laugh at this. Not those ****ing kittens!!!:w00t: We're giving cats a bad name here between my neighbor eating bad cat poop and this. Now I have to look at the site. 
But seriously, I do believe the judges are blind!!!
Just looked at the site and YES - there was a carton of kittens. Darn!!! I didn't quite get the donkey or the bull dog.:blink: Ours are so much cuter.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*The finalists*

 
 View Details 

Dumpling the donkey
by Judy Ballantine 




 
 View Details 

"Ranger" helps cl...
by Mary A Buckley 




 
 View Details 

See we can pay attention wh...
by John Choate 




 
 View Details 

Rescued Orphans: Day 1
by Martha Embrey 




 
 View Details 

Gracie and her ball
by Lou Ann Newman 




 
 View Details 

Sunny playing maracas
by Tara O'Connell 




 
 View Details 

My Muffin Keeks
by Debra Reeves 




 
 View Details 

Sleepy Marble
by Robert Sklut 




 
 View Details 

Winter the White Greyhound
by Cindy Teague 




 
 View Details 

Gypsy Girl
by Kalani Woodlock


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The person who submitted the "box 'o kittens" better have adopted them all. It's supposed to be "your pet's" photograph. 

(But they sure are cute! :wub: ) 

It hadn't occurred to me to submit a group photo--all the dogs I have in my home are from shelters. If I can get them all to hold still, maybe I'll submit a group photo, too. 

I accidentally voted for the group photo of dogs before I had a chance to check the others out. It looks like you can vote once a day.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

mss said:


> *The person who submitted the "box 'o kittens" better have adopted them all. It's supposed to be "your pet's" photograph. *
> 
> (But they sure are cute! :wub: )
> 
> ...


 
Not exactly...here's your answer found in the details of the picture 

*We foster for an organization whose mission is to rescue animals from rural shelters where they would have little chance to be adopted.*


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm happy to say that the "mixed bag" of rescue dogs won the grand prize.  I think the picture and the accompanying statement really are what rescue and rescue organizations are about. (If AMA wasn't going to win .... ) Congratulations to the winning shelter and to all the pets!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*The winners are...*

*Winners Announced*

 
 View Details #1 
See we can pay attention wh...
by John Choate 
Prize Details 



 
 View Details #2 
"Ranger" helps cl...
by Mary A Buckley 
Prize Details 



 
 View Details #3 
Dumpling the donkey
by Judy Ballantine 




 
 View Details #5 
My Muffin Keeks
by Debra Reeves 




 
 View Details #7 
Gypsy Girl
by Kalani Woodlock 




 
 View Details #9 
Sleepy Marble
by Robert Sklut 





Congratulations John, Mary A, Judy, Martha, Debra, Cindy, Kalani, Lou Ann, Robert and Tara! 

 
 View Details #4 
Rescued Orphans: Day 1
by Martha Embrey 




 
 View Details #6 
Winter the White Greyhound
by Cindy Teague 




 
 View Details #8 
Gracie and her ball
by Lou Ann Newman 




 
 View Details #10 
Sunny playing maracas
by Tara O'Connell


----------

